# Late Season Chrome



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone still catching steelhead?


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Still being caught but the numbers are dropping quickly. Picked a couple in the chagrin last 2 days. This time of year I'm tossing spinners and plastics looking for them lake run smallies. I think there's going to some stragglers hanging around a while.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

They are hard to find on the Rocky. I landed 1 good one yesterday swinging and stripping flies. I tried a number of good drop back spots and didn't find more than 1 in a spot. The suckers seem to be just getting going now so I think the late run of suckers, made for less easy food for dropbacks and they left. water temp was 55 yesterday morning. There were a couple fresh females in the morning on the nest in the lower river. I covered 3 areas up to a few hundred yards below Morley and saw a total of 9 fish. And I can sneak up on them with the best of you.

rickerd


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

My brother got a steelhead down at Daniels park this past Saturday morning with a Joe's flies spinner. Pink/gold 1/4 Oz.

Don.


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Fished Conny for a couple hours Friday, caught 2 & 2 smallies. Talked to 3 other guys & all had caught at least 1. Some fish still around.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I had a friend catch 4 on the East side of state last Friday morning before the streams rose. Maybe a few more around but with this hot weather this week. Look for the numbers to dwindle especially when streams get over 62 deg. F.

Rickerd


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Caught a steelhead and a black mouth coho yesterday in 57 fow near the crib. Glass clown HJ12. Lots of marks out there yesterday seemed way too thick to be walleye.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

This was from today 5/14/22 Grand river.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> View attachment 488377
> This was from today 5/14/22 Grand river.


ODNR stocked


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Couldn't help but catch them today. They were everywhere. Had same deal this time last year at Daniels park. Same size. 

Don.


----------

